# AMD is About to Unleash ?



## malware (Sep 20, 2007)

Just take a look at this page. 





What is AMD about to release on September 25, 2007?

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Rambotnic (Sep 20, 2007)

a clue? anyone?


----------



## sideeffect (Sep 20, 2007)

It will be the RD790 chipset most likely.  Or possibly Phenom,  or both


----------



## JoJoe (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I got that in my email too.

Unleash what? Rabid dogs? or maybe snakes... on a plane...


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2007)

Like Mother Nature, AMD has a dark side


hahaha that make me laugh hahaha


----------



## rascalboy (Sep 20, 2007)

crysis demo is gonna out on tat day too. wondering if there is any link between them


----------



## craigo (Sep 20, 2007)

f34r teh l337 darkside of my snake powered sempron....rofl


----------



## Xolair (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, I guess we'll see in about 5 days.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2007)

a big wet fart


----------



## ccleorina (Sep 20, 2007)

Hahaha... AMD about to Kick Intel Ass..... I hope it's Phenom and RD790... i cant wait to make a new AMD Quad system....


----------



## jocksteeluk (Sep 20, 2007)

AmD is about to release another press statement about another high profile resignation or a new processor bundle that includes a free snake.


----------



## von kain (Sep 20, 2007)

it the day that amd will release phenom and rd790 come out for desktops and the press release of the 2950xt and 2650xt both will have the new chipset with dx 10,1 capabilities and pci-x 2 interface 





p.s.i wish that to be true .....


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 20, 2007)

jocksteeluk said:


> AmD is about to release another press statement about another high profile resignation or a new processor bundle that includes a free snake.



LOL.

*AMD unleashes various strains of SARS*


----------



## TUngsten (Sep 20, 2007)

JoJoe said:


> or maybe snakes... on a plane...



look out, it's Samuel L Jackson!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 20, 2007)

TUngsten said:


> look out, it's Samuel L Jackson!



has any seen a movie called epic??

*Samuel L Jackson:* Im tired of the muvaf**king snakes on a plane

*Samuel L Jackson:* C'ourse im shoutin! Im Samuel L Jackson B*tch!




lol one of the funniest moments of that movie


----------



## jocksteeluk (Sep 20, 2007)

JoJoe said:


> maybe snakes... on a plane...




AMD sponsored snakes on a plane or even Robotic snakes on a plane powered buy AMD quad core CPU's, those wacky marketing guys always come up with some great ideas to raise brand awareness.


----------



## Aguiar (Sep 20, 2007)

I bet on a laptop or GPU ... a black one ... fast as a snake stryke ... eh eh eh.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 20, 2007)

FreedomEclipse said:


> has any seen a movie called epic??
> 
> *Samuel L Jackson:* Im tired of the muvaf**king snakes on a plane
> 
> ...



That would be Epic Movie. Very funny movie.
I hope that the Phenom and RD790 are released! My rig will get a Phenom as soon as i get the money!


----------



## MarcusTaz (Sep 20, 2007)

jocksteeluk said:


> AmD is about to release another press statement about another high profile resignation


----------



## pt (Sep 20, 2007)

marketing strategy prob


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 20, 2007)

can't wait to see


----------



## mas0n (Sep 20, 2007)

Hd3000xt


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2007)

sideeffect said:


> It will be the RD790 chipset most likely.  Or possibly Phenom,  or both



snake = venom = phenom. reaaally bad joke.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 20, 2007)

goats?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 20, 2007)

Yawn


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 20, 2007)

Sigh...

I don't know, Athlon X2 6_5_00+?

Please, prove me wrong.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 20, 2007)

Its the big  release  of the  big  secret invisible  Intel  stopper threw snake poison on Intel's R&D  Hopefully though  its their new graphic card


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 20, 2007)

HD2900XTX Anyone???? The bigass 12 inch card we could all remeber as the R600


----------



## Supernak (Sep 20, 2007)

its gonna be athalon 6400+ dark edition and 5600+ dark edition i think...


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 20, 2007)

Supernak said:


> its gonna be athalon 6400+ dark edition and 5600+ dark edition i think...



Now that will  really  cause folks to  stop and gasp  in  aww


----------



## J-Man (Sep 20, 2007)

Python.


----------



## oldcrank (Sep 20, 2007)

It's going to be more cooked benchmarks run on another hypothetical processor.  Intel showed its latest products so AMD will make another announcement.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 20, 2007)

there going to simultaneously release black mambas  into all of intel and nvidias R&D labs hoping that will slow them down


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 20, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> there going to simultaneously release black mambas  into all of intel and nvidias R&D labs hoping that will slow them down



^^^


----------



## Flint (Sep 20, 2007)

Perhaps Crossfire/Tri-Fire/Quad-Fire on the RD790 using HD2900pro, or HD2900XT. Most likely announced/demonstrated with a Phenom on the 25th. Even though Phenom availability is still a while away, I think AMD will be cherry picking some samples to demo upcoming chipsets and GPU's at select events.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 20, 2007)

Mmmmm...Quad-Fire HD2900XT's......Mmmmmm....2 PSU's.......Holy powerful in many ways!!


----------



## Flint (Sep 20, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> Mmmmm...Quad-Fire HD2900XT's......Mmmmmm....2 PSU's.......Holy powerful in many ways!!



 Agreed, that is why I'm hoping they demo with HD2900pro ,or less and keep the heat and power down.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 20, 2007)

I bet it's a two and a half core cpu


----------



## pt (Sep 20, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I bet it's a two and a half core cpu



2 and 3 quarters is more precise


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 20, 2007)

halo  3? maybe


----------



## Grimskull (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe they are selling ATI for a low low price! Probably a X2900XTX dark edition..... Probably with 1.5GB of RAM or the new CPU? Phenom with more cache and if you dont buy them they will buy a snake in your bed....... or they are going to work in the dark to save money??? hahahahah


----------



## 1Strive (Sep 20, 2007)

*Dude! Sweet!*

I hope it's...

With purchace of any AMD Quad CPU...
Free Gift
Four Chicks wearing all black leather lingerie, carrying whips and chains. 

AMD has a dark side, too? I thought I was the only one. lol

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## Ser-J (Sep 20, 2007)

malware said:


> Just take a look at this page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, this made me laugh so hard.....................................   poor AMD, now they are trying to scare us with snakes.......aaahahahaah aha  *I think they are going to release this new processor for laptops and it will have like half a core and will run on 5w, thats right 5w, so now all your laptop needs is two triple A batteries!*


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2007)

ser-j your BACK wo0t


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 20, 2007)

ims laugh if its a black edition phenom


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 20, 2007)

malware said:


> Just take a look at this page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I see being released on the 25th is a let down (hope I am wrong).  But just like the weather man, he has a tendency to forecast a rainy day when its sunny :shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't believe there are 50 posts on this already!  This is the kind of crap I've been waiting for from AMD!  Let's just see a shocker like a cpu that's twice as fast as Intel's current offerings.  Guess we'll see in 5 days.


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2007)

What is strange about this is that looks like a copperhead snake.  Copperhead is the code name for AMD's quad-core 32nm desktop chip for AM3!  Do you think?   Nah!


----------



## POGE (Sep 20, 2007)

phenom for sure


----------



## error_f0rce (Sep 20, 2007)

Hrm... same release date as Halo 3....  announcement for PC platform + new graphics card/Halo 3 bundle??

EDIT: even if it's phenom or new gpu, it's strange they'd pick the same release day as Halo3.... nothing is going to steal Halo's thunder, all that's asking for is less media attention for any other product being released that day.


----------



## mandelore (Sep 20, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> Yawn



*slaps you in the face  then kicks in nuts: 

Awake yet?


----------



## a111087 (Sep 20, 2007)

it's probably some black editions again, like 6400+


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 20, 2007)

@a111087
Wtf is a black edition? 
-----

Phenom!? Does this mean the current offerings are going to be even cheaper? God I hope, I may have to dump my plans and go back to using AMD.


----------



## GLD (Sep 20, 2007)

I hope it is the AVAILABILTY of the Phenom's and 790's, and not just an announcement.


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 20, 2007)

@error force: I totally agree, I hadn't even realized the whole same day release as Halo 3...I think they were attempting to ride the hype wave with H3 but I can only imagine them getting blotted out because of it...

@JR: The X2 6400+ AMD released recently is dubbed the Black Edition and by the looks of the web site and what it says people are expecting more Black Editions of whatever, maybe CPU maybe GPU, we'll see


----------



## devguy (Sep 20, 2007)

Crysis public single player demo comes out the same day, so maybe they are releasing some bad ass Crysis drivers that put the hd 2900xt in direct competition with the 8800gtx and the hd 2600xt in direct competition with the 8600gts (Hey, I can dream, can't I?).


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 20, 2007)

devguy said:


> Crysis public single player demo comes out the same day, so maybe they are releasing some bad ass Crysis drivers that put the hd 2900xt in direct competition with the 8800gtx and the hd 2600xt in direct competition with the 8600gts (Hey, I can dream, can't I?).



no chance on the 2600XT matching up to any of the 8800GTS'...that's what the 2900Pro will be for, to fill the gap
as for the 2900XT facing up to the GTX it's certainly possible, the XT has the potential for sure, they just have to keep tweaking the drivers to keep tapping it's potential more and more


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 20, 2007)

he said 8600gts flesher.


----------



## a111087 (Sep 20, 2007)

well, its just a few days to wait, then will see.  it better worth it.


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 20, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> he said 8600gts flesher.



oops  read it too fast


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 20, 2007)

maybe the HD series cards will smash the nvidias in real world dx10 performance when the crysis demo comes out because they have quietly been working on the dx10 drivers for months now just like nvidia released there dx10 cards but it took them a while to get the dx10 parts of the drivers running aceptably


----------



## Ser-J (Sep 20, 2007)

What if AMD is planing to release this movie on the 25th, and it will be called: Snakes on AMD's plane! How about that!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 20, 2007)

got that in the email too. I believe it is the phenom with the possibility of the RD790.


----------



## mandelore (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe its a free pizza for all AMD processor owners


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 20, 2007)

YAY!!! FREE PIZZA FOR ME!!!

Just a shame I don't actually _like_ pizza...


----------



## von kain (Sep 20, 2007)

1 with extra pepperoni please


----------



## JC316 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hopefully, AMD's dark side can beat intel's dark side. Because currently, Darth Conroe is beating the crap out of Master Brisbane.


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 20, 2007)

ghost101 said:


> I thought it was obvious
> 
> Snake ~ Phenom



You are close,..but the clue to this mystery is the KIND of snake it is.Look closely.
Just do a little snake research, put 2 and 2 together, and you too will figure what AMD is about to "UNLEASH" to the public.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 20, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> You are close,..but the clue to this mystery is the KIND of snake it is.Look closely.
> Just do a little snake research, put 2 and 2 together, and you too will figure what AMD is about to "UNLEASH" to the public.



Hmm, I am fairly adept at snakes, but I don't recognize this one. It looks almost like the copperheads we have around here, but I can't be sure. Care to give me a clue


----------



## a111087 (Sep 20, 2007)

the name of the snake is the hint?


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd like to know what the traffic has been on the site 
I bet that was one reason they did this, to see what kind of traffic it would get
I bet it's been growing exponentially


----------



## unsmart (Sep 21, 2007)

I think it's obvious snake,darkside , unleash just add it up and it's so blatant.
 There using dark magic to summon satan[ snake in the garden of eden] and unlease him on the world. The apocalypses powered by AMD thats something Intel can't beat.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 21, 2007)

It's going to be the release of the AMD 6600X2 3.4GHz Really Really Black edition.


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 21, 2007)

unsmart said:


> I think it's obvious snake,darkside , unleash just add it up and it's so blatant.
> There using dark magic to summon satan[ snake in the garden of eden] and unlease him on the world. The apocalypses powered by AMD thats something Intel can't beat.



                                         BINGO!!!!!


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 21, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> BINGO!!!!!



lol I thought you had it all figured out SK, want to fill in your fellow TPUers?


----------



## pt (Sep 21, 2007)

you were right :|
http://www.bbspot.com/News/2004/12/amd_athlon_64.html


----------



## JC316 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lmao PT. That is funny as hell.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 21, 2007)

I think what they actually did was ramp up the voltage needed to run their latest GPU, so that every time you turn on your system it draws power from your whole neighborhood causing the lights to go out, thus the dark side of amd.


----------



## a111087 (Sep 21, 2007)

its either amazing Performance on Crysis demo
or
8 core cpu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 21, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> I think what they actually did was ramp up the voltage needed to run their latest GPU, so that every time you turn on your system it draws power from your whole neighborhood causing the lights to go out, thus the dark side of amd.


doesn't that happen already.


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 21, 2007)

a111087 said:


> its either amazing Performance on Crysis demo
> or
> 8 core cpu



they need to get true quad on the market first bud


----------



## pt (Sep 21, 2007)

i got it now
it's the phenom (undertaker) vs stone cold steve austin match video that will only work in ati cards


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 21, 2007)

oh shitz i better go and buy an ATI card than.


----------



## pt (Sep 21, 2007)

now i found it

http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=5004largeasusm3amvppg7.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=copperheadak0.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dare2bc4.jpg



			
				HonestJohn@rage3d said:
			
		

> I'm betting on the RD790. Take a look at the nice and shiny black PCB. Those copper-heatpipes almost look like the coiled snake (Copperhead?) in their "Do You Dare" ad, don't they??.  Then again, my doctor just changed my Meds.......... It can't be AMD's Copperhead platform, that's not due till 2009.
> 
> and before someone else says it.....Someone has too much time on their hands


----------



## mello_newf (Sep 21, 2007)

I hope it is the quad core I want to upgrade from the 6000+. 

But I wont be the first one to get it ill wait a few weeks for the price to drop and see how it OC's and benches if it what im hoping for ill be getting it along with a new mobo and ddr3 ram. If not ill have to go with intel.:shadedshu


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 21, 2007)

i think its probably the cure for aids?


----------



## mello_newf (Sep 21, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i think its probably the cure for aids?


maybe cancer?


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm betting on aids since the campaign is called "black"
you know, africa...ok nvm :shadedshu lol


----------



## a111087 (Sep 21, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> they need to get true quad on the market first bud



Barcelona is on newegg already
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819105165
it is a true quad so... don't forget to thank me


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 21, 2007)

haha ok you got me there, but still lol they haven't even released their quad core desktop cpus yet, let alone octo


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2007)

erocker said:


> What is strange about this is that looks like a copperhead snake.  Copperhead is the code name for AMD's quad-core 32nm desktop chip for AM3!  Do you think?   Nah!



Anyone read this? ^^^  It's the only think I can associate AMD and this ad together.


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2007)

Based by the info for the ad here:

Registrant:
ATI - Internet Marketing
55 Commerce Valley Dr. West
Markham, Ontario L3T 7V9
CA

Domain Name: AMD-MEMBER.COM

Administrative Contact, Technical Contact:
ATI - Internet Marketing
55 Commerce Valley Dr. West
Markham, Ontario L3T 7V9
CA
905-882-2600

Record expires on 07-Nov-2007.
Record created on 07-Nov-2006.
Database last updated on 20-Sep-2007 03:04:46 EDT.

Domain servers in listed order:

MX3.ATI.COM 64.72.239.98
DNS3.ATI.COM 209.50.91.135
DNS4.ATI.COM 209.50.91.134
MX2.ATI.COM 204.176.13.66

I would say that this will be a graphics card. (ATi)


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 21, 2007)

erocker said:


> Based by the info for the ad here:
> 
> Registrant:
> ATI - Internet Marketing
> ...



nice find, almost has to be then


----------



## a111087 (Sep 21, 2007)

rv670?


----------



## James1991 (Sep 21, 2007)

maybe a graphics card with a quad core GPU at 5GHz.


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm thinking and kinda hoping for an over the top graphics card!  The 2950XTX perhaps!  And the Pro's, and other variants of course!  It would be nice if AMD just coupled 2 of these cards with a new Phenom and 790FX (was called RD790).  Crap!  How about an insane 3dMark06 bench while we're at it!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> It's going to be the release of the AMD 6600X2 3.4GHz Really Really Black edition.



its the 6.66GHz phenom, the 6666+ CPU with 6.66 cores and costs $6,666


----------



## xnox202 (Sep 21, 2007)

who knows all the hype for is.....


"The AMD PSU, powering the latest Phenoms and RD790".


----------



## Atom_Anti (Sep 21, 2007)

Phenom X8 at 5GHz.


----------



## unsmart (Sep 21, 2007)

What ever it is,there marketing department is ran by ex WWF writers and goth kids. It looks more like and add for a energy drink or Slayer best of CD. Intel has adds on TV targeting grownups and AMD counters with a online add geared at 12 year old boys. :shadedshu


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 21, 2007)

hahahaha @ Slayer


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 21, 2007)

James1991 said:


> maybe a graphics card with a quad core GPU at 5GHz.



WOOOOOT!!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 21, 2007)

unsmart said:


> What ever it is,there marketing department is ran by ex WWF writers and goth kids. It looks more like and add for a energy drink or Slayer best of CD. Intel has adds on TV targeting grownups and AMD counters with a online add geared at 12 year old boys. :shadedshu




quite so ...


----------



## Ser-J (Sep 24, 2007)

1 day left, and the earth will know!


----------



## a111087 (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't think I ever saw AMD's ad on TV


----------



## Simri (Sep 24, 2007)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Dual Core, 2.6GHZ, No HSF, Unlocked 
http://www.amdzone.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=8441


AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Dual Core Processor Socket AM2 2.6GHZ Retail Black Box No HSF Unlocked 
http://forum.ncix.com/forums/index....r=1&msgcount=20&subpage=1&product_id=25878X2/


----------



## a111087 (Sep 24, 2007)

lol, interesting


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope this isn't what that ad is for.  Old tech?  Where's the cool new stuff?  I wonder what core these things are?  I must admit, it would be very cool to have one of these anyway.  I want to see close to 4ghz.


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 24, 2007)

come on AMD...


----------



## a111087 (Sep 24, 2007)

i hope it's not it


----------



## panchoman (Sep 24, 2007)

well it is the black edition, but with an unlocked multiplier, would that mean that the chip can go over the regular 14x multiplier?


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2007)

panchoman said:


> well it is the black edition, but with an unlocked multiplier, would that mean that the chip can go over the regular 14x multiplier?



Yes sir.  Just keep multiplying untill the thing explodes!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2007)

so could you set it too 100x of you had the FSB VARY VARY low?


----------



## unsmart (Sep 25, 2007)

Isn't that what the FX is for?


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just a few more hours


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 25, 2007)

we should have had bets on what it was gonna be,with prizes.


----------



## pt (Sep 25, 2007)

it's 25 here atm
and the page is still the same


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2007)

its still teh 24th here


----------



## a111087 (Sep 25, 2007)

2:40 left


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

are we actually gonna countdown till its midnight over here? lol it wont be midnight in silicone valley for another like 5 hours lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2007)

i will check back after school.I took some night time med because i have a cold and i can't keep my eyes open. later also if anyone wants to PM me around 3:25pm to remind me to check back it would be nice.I am sorry i don't know teh time zone in ohio.


----------



## a111087 (Sep 25, 2007)

if they are using the same time zone as for barcelona launch, then 3 hours and 10 minutes are left...


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 25, 2007)

yep most likely as that's Pacific,  guess it'll have to wait til the morn


----------



## a111087 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm prety sure it's about black edition cpu's so I won't wait for it, will check in the morning


----------



## OBR (Sep 25, 2007)

*It is official* It is poor Athlon 64 5000+

Here are only naive stupid AMD waiters ... you cant to wait some interesting from AMD! Because this little company has nothing interesting ...now


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 25, 2007)

i see no confirmation of this you are proclaiming


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 25, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> i see no confirmation of this you are proclaiming



well, it's going to be a black edition processor, whatever it is. the url is "campaigns/black"


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 25, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> well, it's going to be a black edition processor, whatever it is. the url is "campaigns/black"



and your so sure of this mr i know everything there is to know?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2007)

So, has whatever it is, been unveiled yet?


----------



## pt (Sep 25, 2007)

i'm waiting, it's 2pm here


----------



## L|NK|N (Sep 25, 2007)

Patiently waiting!  I want a HD2900pro FTW!


----------



## Mediocre (Sep 25, 2007)

GIMMIE NEW STUFF AT A COMPETITIVE PRICE!

I want my 2900 Pro's too. mmmmmmmmmmm crossfire mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_15259,00.html


----------



## Ser-J (Sep 25, 2007)

Just got a call from AMD rep, and he said that they just released the snake on the plain.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2007)

THERE'S A GIANT SNAKE AT THE HEADQUARTERS!!!


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 25, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> THERE'S A GIANT SNAKE AT THE HEADQUARTERS!!!


wow...just...yeah...:shadedshu


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2007)

You think that's paint or somthing???


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 25, 2007)

Wel yeah, half thwe snakes missing at mid-body


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think DaMulta Knows;

http://www.teamati.com/showthread.php?t=4658

Maybe it's something else!?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 25, 2007)

*gets scared due to the fact that a snake or something might eat me alive*

lol


----------



## bobtom (Sep 25, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> I think DaMulta Knows;
> 
> http://www.teamati.com/showthread.php?t=4658
> 
> Maybe it's something else!?



thats been out for a while


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2007)

bobtom said:


> thats been out for a while



ETA: Early October 2007 

Not the 6400 the 5000

Someone in this thread found that.


I do not know what today's release is. There was Phenom Drivers Released
last night.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 25, 2007)

black edition phenom?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe they are going to drop the FX name and go with black edition on everything. That would be cool.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 25, 2007)

would that include unlocked multis on every chip?


----------



## a111087 (Sep 25, 2007)

it's 1:14pm here, but AMD page is the same


----------



## a111087 (Sep 25, 2007)

OBR said:


> *It is official* It is poor Athlon 64 5000+
> 
> Here are only naive stupid AMD waiters ... you cant to wait some interesting from AMD! Because this little company has nothing interesting ...now



go play with your big intel


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 25, 2007)

it is only inevitable that a "big release" from amd will have the intel fanboys scrambling to think of words to beef up there conroe's


----------



## a4b_mercenary (Sep 25, 2007)

ok here it is http://www.amdzone.com/modules.php?...=article&sid=8451&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0.


----------



## Grings (Sep 25, 2007)

a4b_mercenary said:


> ok here it is http://www.amdzone.com/modules.php?...=article&sid=8451&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0.



they have turned up in stock now http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-083-HT


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 25, 2007)

Grings said:


> they have turned up in stock now http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-083-HT



can't find them anywhere online under US etailers...
and I hope it's a bit cheaper here


----------



## a111087 (Sep 25, 2007)

i love how they call it "SILENT Heatpipe"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2007)

still a unlocked 5000+ is better than what is out now... I was hope n 4 more... I think they are just trying to sell there 90nm chips so they are looking for some way to make people want to buy them.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

seems like all we got out of it was phenom drivers, the new cpu and the release of the 2900pro.


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2007)

So where in the heck is the press release?


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

the press release is about the 2900pro. though idk how snakes and black and dark and evil have to do with it.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2007)

erocker said:


> So where in the heck is the press release?



I didn't get it.....


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I didn't get it.....



http://www.amdzone.com/modules.php?...=article&sid=8451&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0 i supposs that would be the release.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2007)

http://game.amd.com/us-en/unlock_athlonblack.aspx

Athlon™ 64 X2 Black Edition



> Unleash the Power:
> The AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 Black Edition processor 5000+ is a jolt of adrenaline for your PC. High-performance and dual-core, it delivers tunable performance with an all-too-tempting dark side.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> http://game.amd.com/us-en/unlock_athlonblack.aspx
> 
> Athlon™ 64 X2 Black Edition



it matchs the black and do you dare thing more then the 2900pro, gotta go with that, but is that the press release?


----------



## JC316 (Sep 25, 2007)

Why don't they just release the damned Phenom and be done with it?


----------



## Ser-J (Sep 26, 2007)

If its 2900pro or some unlocked CPU, then that snake bull$h!t was gay. AMD needs to create a dissent product which they haven't had for a long time now. I mean I was sitting on AMD and ATi for 3 years straight and recently decided to upgrade my system again, and my only choices where intel and nVidia.


----------



## a111087 (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_572_573^15284,00.html


----------



## panchoman (Sep 26, 2007)

what the.. http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_572_573^15075,00.html


----------



## Ser-J (Sep 26, 2007)

Well lets hope this cpu is going to be greatest overclocker


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 26, 2007)

Well it is a 65mm chip(65 Watt) and will be unlocked. I bet you can hit 3.5 with it, and find one for 150USD.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2007)

i want i want i want i want i want... also isn't it 2mb cache?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 26, 2007)

iu dont think any amd chip has ever had 2mb of L2 except for the barcelona


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 26, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> iu dont think any amd chip has ever had 2mb of L2 except for the barcelona


correct sir


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> iu dont think any amd chip has ever had 2mb of L2 except for the barcelona



by 2mb i meant 1mb per core


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 26, 2007)

It's September 25th, and I have yet to see anything official from AMD...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2007)

when is this unlocked CPU going to be released? I am not sure i want to get one now after seeing the prices the Intel quads are going to be when the 45nm are released.


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 26, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> by 2mb i meant 1mb per core



sure ya did


----------

